# Got Myself Pokemon Platinum



## Awdofgum (Mar 17, 2009)

My buddy at a local game shop broke the release date for me.
I'm so excited.


----------



## B-Blue (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice! That's 5 days early.
Well, have fun


----------



## pikachuchuz (Mar 17, 2009)

Lucky! That definitely looks real!


----------



## mewcuss (Mar 17, 2009)

The cover looks cool, what is the pre-order gift in the US?


----------



## Forstride (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice!  I wish I had friends that could do that...


----------



## hunter291 (Mar 17, 2009)

dump it xD


----------



## Ryoku (Mar 17, 2009)

lmao huter. I agree XD. But 'grats on getting it early.


----------



## WB3000 (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice, you'd become every pirate's hero if you dumped it.


----------



## Goli (Mar 17, 2009)

huter291 said:
			
		

> dump it xD


+1


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 17, 2009)

mew-cuss said:
			
		

> The cover looks cool, what is the pre-order gift in the US?



I think it's a Pokemon Platinum DS Lite Case.


----------



## david432111 (Mar 17, 2009)

Dump it! No really do it, it would be awesome to play it so many days before release. 
If you don't have a slot 2 flash cart use this guide it transfers the game over wifi.
Lucky you!


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 17, 2009)

_This post has been removed.

Reason: Unnecessary. _


----------



## iritegood (Mar 17, 2009)

Rudolph's wifi dumper + CrossFTP + Unnamed-torrent-tracker-recently-involved-in-big-legal-case = Everyone's happy.


----------



## david432111 (Mar 17, 2009)

Your the man!


----------



## f3ar000 (Mar 17, 2009)

Have fun playing! 
I remember pre-ordering diamond...and I played it the first time for about 250 hours...I had no life


----------



## Goli (Mar 17, 2009)

Awdofgum said:
			
		

> I'll try and dump it, I've done it on a slot 2 before.
> Alright, here goes nothing.


Thanks for trying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 17, 2009)

iritegood said:
			
		

> Rudolph's wifi dumper + CrossFTP + *Unnamed-torrent-tracker-recently-involved-in-big-legal-case* = Everyone's happy.


XD, i LOLD, and errrm plz dump it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, plus if you dont have a Slot 2 device just do what iritegood suggested, it may take some time to DUMP over a WLAN though :S


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Mar 17, 2009)

i hope it comes with a new protection....... it hurts the future of pokemon if you all dont buy it.


----------



## WB3000 (Mar 17, 2009)

I suppose you'll be on the lookout for

```
Pokemon_Platinum_USA_NDS-Awdofgum
```


----------



## david432111 (Mar 17, 2009)

Can't wait to play it!


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 17, 2009)

WB3000 said:
			
		

> I suppose you'll be on the lookout for
> 
> ```
> Pokemon_Platinum_USA_NDS-Awdofgum
> ```



Good one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What i don't understand is why do game stores and Nintendo wait for it to be released, I'm guessing it has something to do with all the main popular stores being in stock before selling ?


----------



## f3ar000 (Mar 17, 2009)

ItsMetaKnight said:
			
		

> i hope it comes with a new protection....... it hurts the future of pokemon if you all dont buy it.


You want WHAT!
firstly im sure that if there was copyright protection we would have seen it in the Japanese version
secondly it would not take long for the copyright protection to be bypassed (look at GTA)


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 17, 2009)

_This post has been removed.

Reason: Unnecessary_


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Mar 17, 2009)

ive met the creators at diamond & pearls launch in the US and theyre just human as you and i. you have no idea how hard it is to make a game. they should get the money they deserve.


----------



## iritegood (Mar 17, 2009)

ItsMetaKnight said:
			
		

> i hope it comes with a new protection....... it hurts the future of pokemon if you all dont buy it.


Spoken like a true hypocrite.


----------



## f3ar000 (Mar 17, 2009)

I know that im just sayin it is not going to have it


----------



## pikachuchuz (Mar 17, 2009)

golio514 said:
			
		

> huter291 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+2...PLEASE!!!


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 17, 2009)

Before this blog turns into one giant Piracy debate, I think It should be closed.


----------



## david432111 (Mar 17, 2009)

Awdofgum said:
			
		

> No problem, after all those downloads it's nice to give back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An hour and a half? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It only takes an hour over wifi. Anyway where are you gonna upload it?


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 17, 2009)

Agreed ItsMetaKnight, yes i do pirate DS games more than i buy them, but i do have a hand full of some good ones, Pokemon Diamond AND Pearl, Mario Kart, New Super Mario Bros. etc. And i will be purchasing Big Bang Mini and GTA CW soon, and this of course


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 17, 2009)

This post has been removed.

Reason: Unnecessary


----------



## DeadLocked (Mar 17, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I have to test the rom and then I'm going to have to *upload it.*
> = 1.5 hours (approx)


You my friend, are a giant amongst poke-nerds like me xD
"Le's go pikasaur!"


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 17, 2009)

Awdofgum said:
			
		

> Before this blog turns into one giant Piracy debate, I think It should be closed.


It surely goes that way....Well, I'll close it, and when you want it opened, Please PM me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, enjoy your game, that must be one really great friend you've got there..I'm guessing he was risking his job by selling it earlier then it is supposed to!


----------



## pikachuchuz (Mar 17, 2009)

Awdofgum said:
			
		

> david432111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds great! THANK YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## f3ar000 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey guys check it out!
2 mods watching this


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 17, 2009)

Thread opened..

Just don't derail thread into piracy talk again


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 17, 2009)

This post has been removed.

Reason: Unnecessary


----------



## Satangel (Mar 17, 2009)

Could U give the filename?


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 17, 2009)

[#XXXX] - Pokemon_Platinum_USA_NDS_iND


----------



## Elfish (Mar 17, 2009)

neat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




let's hope u posted it @ usenet


----------



## mewcuss (Mar 17, 2009)

Treasure hunt............Ahoy!!!!


----------



## Zalda (Mar 17, 2009)

did you upload it at a torrentsite?
so the masses can get to it?


----------



## Satangel (Mar 17, 2009)

Think I got it, Google ftw!
Thanks a lot Awdofgum for all the trouble you've gone through just to help us!


----------



## HaniKazmi (Mar 17, 2009)

Found it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you very much, my favourite series.


----------



## Rowan (Mar 17, 2009)

I got the Bastard
thanks a lot Awdofgum
fast dl too
i will seed like a mother


----------



## Elfish (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## H8TR (Mar 17, 2009)

Why not usenet instead?


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 17, 2009)

, got my hands on it as well thank you


----------



## Elfish (Mar 17, 2009)

H8TR said:
			
		

> Why not usenet instead?



cuz usenet is too 1337 for some ppl


----------



## marky12321 (Mar 17, 2009)

cheers buddy i got it, ill seed for a good 24hours on a 16mb connection!!

you my friend are THE man!!


----------



## Satangel (Mar 17, 2009)

Everybody can use torrents, it's free.
Usenet is not free (at least not for always).

And that torrent is going to fly in a few minutes, when some people finish the downloading and start seeding.
So speed won't be the issue anymore


----------



## nico445 (Mar 17, 2009)

what did you guys entered in google? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i used the filename but it didn't get any results.


----------



## SonicRax (Mar 17, 2009)

... Found the mofo just now. Thank you so much for this dump Awdofgum.


----------



## Ryoku (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks awdofgum!


----------



## H8TR (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks awdofgum

And guys, make sure you seed when its done downloading and don't just close your client. Thats not fair to everyone.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 17, 2009)

Just so everybody knows, if you start nagging Awdofgum and spamming his inbox for location, warns will be increased


----------



## Sstew (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks, Awdofgum.

Just suddenly slowed down though, I'll seed for a bit. 

Thanks again


----------



## marky12321 (Mar 17, 2009)

might have a problem folks, no one is seeding so i cant finish the file to star seeding properly!! (help)


----------



## f3ar000 (Mar 17, 2009)

My router has issues with torrents


----------



## Sstew (Mar 17, 2009)

Yeah mine went from 200+kb/s down to 10kb/s 

So I have a few minutes still.
No one is seeding, and like 40 DLing


----------



## DeMoN (Mar 17, 2009)

Why is it XXXX?

Thanks for the early release awd.  Both GTA and this getting early releases, I must be dreaming.


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 17, 2009)

This is going to be properly released by XPA in a few minutes.
So don't worry


----------



## Satangel (Mar 17, 2009)

Awdofgum said:
			
		

> This is going to be properly released by XPA in a few minutes.
> So don't worry



How did you do that?
Did you give your dump to them or so?


----------



## DeadLocked (Mar 17, 2009)

Sstew said:
			
		

> Thanks, Awdofgum.
> 
> Just suddenly *slowed down though*, I'll seed for a bit.
> 
> Thanks again



Same, got to like around 50% in about 30 seconds and then went to eta 17 mins, will seed for about 2 hours since I have to turn compy off then sorry guys :/
Needs uploading to a host site soemtime unless not already done.






 something to play in the hospital on thursday, lifesaver, can't really play GTA for extended periods and running civillians down will easily get boring so, thanks again


----------



## mewcuss (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice work Awdolfgum.
Many thanks in adance (cant use torrents on this pc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) so I'll just have to wait.
Thank you.


----------



## Santee (Mar 17, 2009)

Thank man even though I can't find it but why is it going to be released by XPA in a few minutes


----------



## Kyoton (Mar 17, 2009)

Awdofgum, you are my hero. I will be going to the pre release party on saturday. This is going to screw so many kids heads. Haha!


----------



## Sephi (Mar 17, 2009)

Torrent is already dead I see, no seeds.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Mar 17, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> How did you do that?


Send a mail to a release group with a link of the ROM and wait until they pre them. Simply as that lol


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm at 85% and 40 kB's speed.....But it constantly drops to 1,2 kB's....

I'll be seeding the whole night for sure!


----------



## Rowan (Mar 17, 2009)

no seeds but im getting a dl speed of 30 kbs
ill seed once its done in 1 min


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 17, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Awdofgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I gave it to them, so don't think they stole it from me when they upload it.


----------



## paratroopa (Mar 17, 2009)

Mines been going for 20 minutes and I don't even have 1% yet lol.

If only it could be uploaded elsewhere.


----------



## f3ar000 (Mar 17, 2009)

What's XPA?
I searched for it but it came up with strange coding languages, scanners and printers...


----------



## Zarkz (Mar 17, 2009)

Crap! Now a million n00bs will flood gbatemp! Quick, get your torches ready!


----------



## JPH (Mar 17, 2009)

f3ar000 said:
			
		

> What's XPA?
> I searched for it but it came up with strange coding languages, scanners and printers...


XPA = Xenophobia, the Nintendo DS Scene release group.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Mar 17, 2009)

Downloading right now. Thanks a whole bunch, awdofgum!

... although this breaks my "get-everything-ready-before-sunday" plan, but w/e


----------



## Kyoton (Mar 17, 2009)

Nothing I search can find it? I am not looking with the right name?
Pokemon_Platinum_USA_NDS-Awdofgum
[#XXXX] - Pokemon_Platinum_USA_NDS_iND

Sorry if this is not allowed.


----------



## Sstew (Mar 17, 2009)

98% and its stopping and starting , not even downloading 1b/s


----------



## SonicRax (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm kinda guessing this won't be the case, but here's hoping this doesn't have some form of nasty "NO-PIRATES-ALLOWED" regulation (a.k.a piracy check). Arrrr matey. D:

EDIT: Sstew's right... It's almost completely died for me, right at the end. CURSES, FOILED AGAIN. T.T *disappears into cape*


----------



## Satangel (Mar 17, 2009)

f3ar000 said:
			
		

> What's XPA?
> I searched for it but it came up with strange coding languages, scanners and printers...



Releasegroup of NDS games.

I'm at 98% now, but the DL speed just stopped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




When I'm done, I'll upload it to Rapidshare


----------



## H8TR (Mar 17, 2009)

Is the torrent really dead? Im stuck at 97.56%


----------



## Sstew (Mar 17, 2009)

Kyoton said:
			
		

> Nothing I search can find it? I am not looking with the right name?
> Pokemon_Platinum_USA_NDS-Awdofgum
> [#XXXX] - Pokemon_Platinum_USA_NDS_iND
> 
> Sorry if this is not allowed.




Its the 2nd one, its a torrent, but for right now it's dead.


----------



## marky12321 (Mar 17, 2009)

im at 97.9% realy could do with a seeder to be fair guys!


----------



## Sstew (Mar 17, 2009)

I think its dead guys. I've been stuck for like 5-10 minutes now


----------



## Noitora (Mar 17, 2009)

Edit: Never mind, I didn't read carefully the posts above.


----------



## Ryoku (Mar 17, 2009)

No one would seed the last few % needed? T_T.


----------



## DeadLocked (Mar 17, 2009)

omigod it's stuck on 97.5%!! 6hours + remaining >.< torrents so unpredictable damnit. It's flatlining ¬.¬ whoever that is, stop dloading that pr0n


----------



## gjac1 (Mar 17, 2009)

there are no seeds


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 17, 2009)

Haha, I see bunch of temper IP's on the Peers list...

Yeah, I'm stuck at 97.6 too..


----------



## sdnoob (Mar 17, 2009)

Yeah, no seeds =(
Thanks Awdofgum anyways =)


----------



## paratroopa (Mar 17, 2009)

Zarkz said:
			
		

> Crap! Now a million n00bs will flood gbatemp! Quick, get your torches ready!



I'm only on a new account 'cos I logged in and it wouldn't let me post.

I wanted a new username anyway lol.

So is XPA releasing a good thing?


----------



## Sstew (Mar 17, 2009)

Yay mines back to life! 1 percent left

Done, Seeding now


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Mar 17, 2009)

A seeder just sent me the last parts. I'll be seeding for a while now.


----------



## Ryoku (Mar 17, 2009)

BLESS WHOEVER SEEDED!


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 17, 2009)

I changed the filename so that's why I stopped seeding.... My bad.

Edit: glad everyone got it. Should be properly released soon though


----------



## Akiranon (Mar 17, 2009)

100 percent, thanks Awdofgum!


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 17, 2009)

Ehh I'm not interested. All PokeMon games are the same thing over and over again lol.


----------



## SonicRax (Mar 17, 2009)

Mine's up and running again... about 1m to download. If it's okay with Awdofgum, I'll upload it on Rapidshare with the same filename. :3


----------



## marky12321 (Mar 17, 2009)

right i got it 100% ill seed for at least the next 24 hours my comp is never turned off so just enjoy all!


----------



## sdnoob (Mar 17, 2009)

Sweet! Thanks again Awdofgum, seeding for a while now.


----------



## Kyoton (Mar 17, 2009)

I can't find the name.


----------



## Satangel (Mar 17, 2009)

Seeding now, the torrent will go blazingfast now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Posts merged*



			
				sonicrax said:
			
		

> Mine's up and running again... about 1m to download. If it's okay with Awdofgum, I'll upload it on Rapidshare with the same filename. :3



I'm uploading it right now to Rapidshare


----------



## HaniKazmi (Mar 17, 2009)

Finished downloading, now seeding for everyone.


----------



## H8TR (Mar 17, 2009)

Bless that seeder. Seeding now.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 17, 2009)

Totally wicked, thanks a lot Awdofgum!


----------



## soulbad (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks a lot Awdofgum. I finished downloading it in 2 minutes O_O, so now I'll be seeding it.


----------



## paratroopa (Mar 17, 2009)

How's everyone finishing so fast?

I'm stuck at nearly 2% lol


----------



## AuroraKnight214 (Mar 17, 2009)

Dude your my hero thanks a bunch I'll be seeding all nice and i have about 30 right now


----------



## DeadLocked (Mar 17, 2009)

OMIGOD THANK YOU AWDOFGUM
thanks to the seeder who sent us allt he alst parts too. I'm seeding on highest priority.
Uploading at 35kb/s, sorry it's only a wireless USB dongle ¬.¬ don't judge this is the only way I can spend my whole life on GBAtemp ¬.¬


----------



## Elfish (Mar 17, 2009)

it's beeing uploaded @ usenet atm


----------



## Joey Ravn (Mar 17, 2009)

Got it. I'll be seeding for a day, till the game is released on the major ROM-distribution channels (i.e. websites). Again, thanks a lot, Awdofgum!


----------



## Sstew (Mar 17, 2009)

paratroopa said:
			
		

> How's everyone finishing so fast?
> 
> I'm stuck at nearly 2% lol




We just started seeding so give it a minute, took me 28 minutes thanks to the flatline.

Edit: I'm uploading at about 240kb/s


----------



## nico445 (Mar 17, 2009)

thank you Awdofgum almost done


----------



## JPdensetsu (Mar 17, 2009)

I got mine in only 3 minutes, thanks a lot Awdofgum


----------



## acesniper (Mar 17, 2009)

great speeds, i'll seed 4x up. i've waited so long for this game. thanks!


----------



## Zarkz (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks a lot Awdofgum!


----------



## SonicRax (Mar 17, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> sonicrax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Curses, foiled again. ._. *closes RS page T.T* DARN YOU SATANGEL! I HOPE YOUR POKEMON LEVEL UP WRONG! D:<
Nah I kid. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nonetheless, I finally have it, thank you so much Awdofgum. ^^


----------



## Law (Mar 17, 2009)

I love having the worst ISP known to man.

Guess I'll wait until it starts appearing on rom sites.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Mar 17, 2009)

ItsMetaKnight said:
			
		

> ive met the creators at diamond & pearls launch in the US and theyre just human as you and i. you have no idea how hard it is to make a game. they should get the money they deserve.


We're just about to modify Pokesav to become compatible (ARDS wise) with the North American version.

Have fun being a hypocrite.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Mar 17, 2009)

*bad accidental extra post*


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 17, 2009)

Anything for the NDS Scene!


----------



## platypusrme427 (Mar 17, 2009)

Great job man! Snatched it in less than a minute.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Mar 17, 2009)

Awesome, you're mah hero. Should be done in ~5 min., I'll keep seeding.


----------



## tKo HaXoR (Mar 17, 2009)

thanks a bunch!! I will seed for sure. POKEMON PLATINUM!!! HAHAHAHA


----------



## f3ar000 (Mar 17, 2009)

Is it on Rapidshare yet?
or any other place?


----------



## paratroopa (Mar 17, 2009)

platypusrme427 said:
			
		

> Great job man! Snatched it in less than a minute.



How lol?

Mine's going ultra slow


----------



## Cablephish (Mar 17, 2009)

Sweet, thanks to Awdofgum, I'm gonna be the first to play Platinum within a 100 kilometre radius around me!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks a lot!!


----------



## JPdensetsu (Mar 17, 2009)

Xenophobia released it in scene


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 17, 2009)

Please, use the official release thread for discussion about this from now on, and remember
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=141...p;#entry1833187


*NO ROM REQUESTS!!*


----------



## masenko (Mar 17, 2009)

Can confirm workng on m3ds simply, you the man


----------



## pikachuchuz (Mar 17, 2009)

Thank you SO MUCH Adowfgum!!!


----------



## DeadLocked (Mar 17, 2009)

I just like to say I named my rival Awdofgm after your awesomeness truly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *shows appreciation in weird ways*


----------



## Satangel (Mar 17, 2009)

Just done with upping it to RS, it should spread faster now


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Awdofgum said:
			
		

> [#XXXX] - Pokemon_Platinum_USA_NDS_iND


What does the iND stand for?

Xeno jacked his dump?!


----------



## EarthBound (Mar 17, 2009)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> Awdofgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Indepent

When someone release's a game, and he/she isn't apart of a group.


----------



## Satangel (Mar 17, 2009)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> Awdofgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, Awdofgum gave it to them.
Read the whole topic, it's in here somewhere.


----------



## paratroopa (Mar 17, 2009)

Finally getting some speed lol.


----------



## Satangel (Mar 17, 2009)

__XXXX__-_POKEMON_PLATINUM_USA_iND.zip


----------



## suppachipmunk (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks for the upload Awdofgum.

I havent downloaded it yet, but plan to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have pre-ordered my copy of it too.  Too bad my friend at gamestop couldnt get me my copy sooner. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks again!

suppachipmunk


----------



## chaotic_geo (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks Awdofgum you sexy, sexy person. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





_*snip_


----------



## taken (Mar 17, 2009)

Awdofgum thank you very much my son will overjoyed.

I keep seeding aswell for 24hrs


----------



## iritegood (Mar 17, 2009)

I iz seeding on a very demonic tracker.


----------



## ! ! &#33 (Mar 18, 2009)

*AwdofAwesome*


----------



## ryuza (Mar 18, 2009)

sweet, dl at ~157kb/s.

will seed for a while


----------



## OSW (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks buddy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are the newest pokemon legend


----------



## david432111 (Mar 18, 2009)

This is great! Thanks! If you guys don't see me the next few days/weeks then that'll be because I'll be playing platinum


----------



## GamerzInc (Mar 18, 2009)

Ill hold off on buying Platinum until I finish transferring all of my Pearl Pokemon to Platinum through pokesav...sooo...one week?


----------

